# Bivy Bitch Selbstbau



## mmelch21 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Viele von euch werden sie kennen und viele werden sie auch besitzen.
Wenn sie jemand hat, vielleicht wäre er so nett mal ein Foto von ihrem Innenleben zu zeigen?

Hab nämlich vor mir sowas ähnliches zu basteln. 

Derzeit fehlt mir aber noch das richtige Gehäuse.
Dachte vorerst an einen kleinen Elektro Schaltkasten. Diese sind aber meist aus Kunsstoff oder sie haben vorgestanzte Löcher für Die Kabeltüllen. 
Weiss jemand wo ich so ein GFK Gehäuse wie bei der echten Bitch herbekommen kann?


MFG


----------



## schomi (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Ne aufblasbare Gummipuppe zum Selbstbau???
Warum GFK Gehäuse mit vorgestanzten Löcher, aber die Idee ist gut.
Foto vom Innenleben? Was soll da drin sein?
Vielleicht kannst du das bei Beate Uhse bestellen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Naja, bin kein Karpfenangler aber habe sowas fürs Echolot und andere Verbraucher aufm Boot. Also ne "Boot Bitch" (wüsste mal gerne wer auf solch schwachsinnige Namen kommt).

Drin ist da nicht viel. Bleigelakku (LiPo geht natürlich noch besser), Sicherung, 12V Zigarettenanzünderanschluss, Stepdown Wandler, USB Buchsen, Tiefentladeschutz, fertig.
Kommt eben drauf an was du damit willst. Kannst natürlich noch Radio und TV einbauen ...

Gehäuse gibt es wie Sand am Meer, einfach was raussuchen:

Würde zwar nicht bei Conrad kaufen, aber da haste mal ne Übersicht.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0203045/Wand-Installations-Gehaeuse;jsessionid=16A6CEDB718BF383E9D4FFC57D93B951.ASTPCEN16


Aber wenn ich sehe für welche Preise sowas verkauft wird, müsste ich auch welche produzieren...


----------



## BlankyB (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Zum Verständnis:

Mobile Stromversorgung zum aufladen von Handys, Tablets und anderen mobilen Geräten...

Beate Uhse ist ja auch nicht so für Outdoor ausgerüstet :q:q:q


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

@schomi -->  Sinnvoler Post.#6



Ja diese Schaltkästen hab ich mir schon angeschaut. Dachte auch an sowas. Aber wenn ichs irgendwo finde dann würde ich auch gerne so eine GFK Box nehmen was ganz simple ist. Finde ich sowas nicht muss ich LEIDER doch auf nen Schaltkasten zurückgreifen.

Wie viel DC Leistung haben die USB Anschlüsse?

MFG


----------



## Joleen (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Das ist nicht wahr !
Gesetz: "Wenn du das Ding mit Kreuzschrauben zuschraubst und ich benutze ein Krauzschraubenzieher um das Gehäuse zu öffnen ist die Garantie nicht erloschen.
Das ist durch Verkäufer und Handel so antrainiert worden ist aber nicht wahrheitsgemäß.
Hatte den Fall mit nem Laptop und ich war im Recht. Sollte ich versuchen die Kreuzschrauben durch Hebeln am Gehäuse rauszubrechen, gilt dies nicht als Fachgerecht und dann erlischt die Grantie. Wenn ich die Motorhaube in meinem Auto aufmache erlischt auch nicht die Garantie. |bigeyes Selbst wenn ich den Deckel am Motor öffne erlischt die Garantie nicht. |bigeyes


----------



## nostradamus (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Hi Joolen,

in dem Fall von technischen Geräten sieht es meiner Meinung nach etwas anders aus!

Ich persönlich würde doch als Käufer einer Box nicht das Risiko eingehen die Garantie zu verlieren und das nur für ein Bild!

Nosta


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Glaube in meiner Kiste stecken 30€, inkl. StepDown Regler mit 3A zur Versorgung der USB Anchlüsse, Bleigelakku, paar Anschlüsse.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Was regst du dich auf, wir wissen beide das die von dir genannten Funktionen mit bisschen Hühnerfutter zu realisieren sind. Dazu braucht es nichtmal nen µC.
Für ein paar Euro fertigt mir das ein Händler aus Fernost nach meinen Wünschen.

Und zum Thema externe Einspeisung ..... wer ein Stück Zwillingslitze mit zwei Krokoklemmen und Hohlstecker für 13,90 verkaufen will .... ohne Worte. 

Wenn jemand in der Richtung Elektrotechnik bewandert ist, ist das alles keine Hexerei und durchaus zu nem günstigen Preis zu realisieren (wobei ich dann sofort auf Lipo setzen würde). Wer zwei linke Hände hat kann ruhig bei dir kaufen, hast dir ja schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht (wobei 1A am USB nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, Gummiabdeckungen für nicht genutze Steckplätze Sinn machen würde, Lade- und externe Einspeisung über nen schwachen Hohlstecker eher suboptimal ist usw.)

Aber versuch doch nicht zu erzählen das du alles aus Nächstenliebe und zum Selbstkostenpreis anbietest.


PS: Wem es nur um das Laden von Unterhaltungselektronik mit 5V geht, für den gibt es reichlich Alternativen.





> ps. Wie bei allen anderen Geräten auch erlischt leider auch bei der bitch die Garantie wenn das Gehäuse geöffnet wird.


Hat da etwa jemand Angst das wer reinschaut und sieht das es doch alles nur "zusammengeschustert" ist :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Ich hab das Gewerbliche rausgelöscht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Also ich hab ihn nicht gemeldet, war aber kurz davor. Aber was hatte ich denn gewerbliches geschrieben?

Wenn genug Interesse ist könnten wir ja ein Projekt starten a la "Wir basteln eine mobile Stromversorgung" ..... sprich eine Einkaufsliste und bebilderte Anleitung für Alle.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Hi,

das ganze erinnert mich etwas an asiatische Bedingungen! 

"Sehe was was gut ist, also baue ich es einfach mal nach!" 

Macht es doch einfach in eurem Keller und nicht öffentlich! Leben und leben lassen! Das ist meine Meinung zu dieser Sache! 

Nosta


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*

Es wäre ja nicht so als wenn er irgendeine tolle Neuerung gebaut hätte. Ich glaube ein Großteil der Echolotbenutzer hat sowas schon lange in Gebrauch. Also könnte man auch sagen "Ich seh bei denen immer so tolle Akkuboxen, ich bau die nach und Versuch sie für teures Geld weiterzuverkaufen."

Dürfen wir jetzt auch nicht mehr über Blinkerbau oder Wobbnlerbau reden nur weil irgendjemand sowas gewerblich baut #d


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bivy Bitch Selbstbau*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Macht es doch einfach in eurem Keller und nicht öffentlich!



Während ich dich einerseits verstehe, muss ich andererseits sagen, dass die meisten Leute sich das *entweder* kaufen *oder* selber basteln.
Normalerweise überschneiden sich die beiden Gruppen nur geringfügig. 

Das ist wie beim Reifenwechsel, das ist weder kompliziert noch Geheimwissen (nur lästig), sogar das nötige Werkzeug kommt üblicherweise mit dem Auto. Trotzdem sind so ziemlich alle Werkstätten jedes Jahr bei Wintereinbruch konstant ausgelastet.

Ich würde mir da also keine großen Sorgen um den "Erfinder" machen.


----------

